# 2019 Ford Edge ST build...



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am excited to finally start a new build in my Ford Edge ST. I was orginally going to start a build last spring with my Edge Sport. But then a couple things happened. Last spring we moved into a new house, that event pretty much occupied my free time for a couple months. My tools and garage were in complete disaray as we settled in. Then mid summer Ford showed the new Edge ST and I was instantly smitten by the styling and performance updates. Enough so, that I sat on the fence with doing the audio system. Fast forward to now and the 18 months or so without a good audio system has been rough. So I'm ready to get started.

This will be a 3-way active front stage with subs. I'll be reusing some equipment from my previous build along with swapping in some new stuff. The plan is Audiofrog GB10/25 combo in the sail panels and JL ZR800 in the kicks. Lowend will be a pair of GB12's. For power I'm going with Mmats, 6x150w up front and a Mmats mono 2000w amp will power the subs. I may decide to do rear fill at some point down the road and if I do, it looks like there are some good factory locations for rear fill in the ceiling at the back corners.

One thing that is still up in the air at the moment is the audio source. I have been in contact with the folks at NAV-TV about OEM integration and they are currently working on a unit for my vehicle, but apparently still has some bugs to work out. It's basically a tweaked version of the same unit used in other Ford vehicles that have the B&O sound system. I should know more soon. If the OEM integration does not work out I have another idea using a Pioneer HU. Either way, it will be a clean source without signal summing and I'll use my Helix DSP Pro for processing. 










Routing the Stinger 1/0 wire to the back to the power distribution block.










Not much for now but I'll be posting more pics soon.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

You may be wondering what the heck I'm doing with this..


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Following... just got the same car in Performance Blue for my wife  ... might take over her lease in a few years and buy it out for my winter vehicle. 

That said - you can disable the oem eq and relegate the outputs to full-range 4v pre-outs just in software from the oem unit. PM me... I still have some research to get the specific configuration string for this - but you can use ForScan and a $30 usb odb-ii adapter to do this. 

My next goal is to make a module to Ford oem integration to a helix dsp ... giving up on minidsp now... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool, I PM'd you. This will be great solution if it works with the newer B&O system. And I just learned NAV-TV won't have their unit fully working anytime soon.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I haven't been posting any updates here recently, because I am lazy when it comes to this sort of thing. However, I have actually been working a lot on the build. Here's some progress pics.

Getting ready to glass kicks and subwoofer box. The ST with performance brake package does not come with spare tire. You get an air inflator and sealant kit in the spot where the spare tire would normally be. No problem because I'm using the spare tire area for the subs anyway. I sealed off much of the interior of the vehicle from the areas I was working on to help reduce the lingering odor. Fiberglass resin really isn't a pleasant smell. and I gotta say fiberglassing sucks, my body doesn't like getting poked with those tiny prickly little strands. Makes me itch just thinking about it.


















Here's the kicks glassed, 5 layers, I used spandex material for cloth and some body filler over it. Interior is reinforced with a bondo / /resin milkshake. They will be finished in vinyl wrap.
The earlier pic above with the vacuum hose was done so I could find out where air in the kicks would vent. I reversed the vacuum hose so it was blowing air. Then I looked around the vehicle until I found where most of the air was going. It turns out most of it vents into the top of the engine bay.










I got all wiring ran for power, ground & speakers. The sub box is finished and just waiting for the other GB12 to arrive. I relocated the tire inflator kit and tire jack into the amp rack.










This is the 6.8" LCD display for Pioneer's new DMH-C2500NEX modular AV receiver. The cool thing about it is the display can be separated far away the brain unit with an optional 5ft extension cable. I have already mounted the chassis mounted under the passenger front seat and the display will be mounted in center console pocket area under the HVAC controls. 

I am really glad Pioneer came out with this unit. It's is great for situations where you don't have room for the whole chassis in the dash. I was moments away from modding a 4200NEX and making my own extension cable for it, when I stumbled upon this unit.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice....subscribed to see how this turns out. The other sub should be there shortly.


----------



## daviddto (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice work


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Intrigued at the modular Pioneer...could make some installs much easier.

Good job on the rest of the install!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Today I mounted the C2500NEX display in the center console. I still need to finish the trim around it but the mounting part is done and turned out good and solid. Using tin snips I was able to modify the brackets that were included with the HU so that it would fit inside the console pocket at the angle I wanted, which was to closely match the angle of the OEM display. Once I had that done I used machine screws to secure the brackets to the car's console. All of it is hidden and should I ever need to take it out I will not need to replace any parts and nobody will know it.

Here's what it looks like before. Inside that pocket are two USB ports that connect to the Ford Sync3 system and a wireless charging pad. This cubby costs about $230 from the dealer so I didn't want to permanently modify it I could avoid it.










I was able to do some mounting work outside the vehicle which made things easier. Here the display is at the angle and location I wanted.






































Something I always wanted to do in previous builds was install USB port mounts for the HU and DSP to make accessing them more convenient. I never got around to doing it but decided to do it this time.

Here I swapped out the 12v plug in the center console bin with a dual USB port extension. To the left is another single USB port extension. 
On the dual port, I have one connected to the OEM HU, which is now blocked by the Pioneer display. I did this in case I still want to connect something to the Ford Sync3 system. The second port connects to the C2500NEX USB input. The third USB port is connected to the Helix DSP.










One other thing I wanted to do in previous builds but never got around to is installing a switch to turn on the audio system independently from the rest of the car, so none of the other car accessories need to be on, and I always wanted a hidden deactivation switch for times when I need to take the car in to have serviced or leave with somebody. 

So I installed a small three way toggle switch under the dash. It's wired to provide power on with car ignition like normal, the middle is off, and the third option is independent power on. I'm sure a lot of people do something similar to this. I just never have until now.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Niebur3 said:


> Nice....subscribed to see how this turns out. The other sub should be there shortly.


Thanks. Can't wait to have them both playing. I managed to get about 2 cu ft out of that box and I have plenty of power on tap so they should sound good. We shall see.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

gregerst22 said:


> So I installed a small three way toggle switch under the dash. It's wired to provide power on with car ignition like normal, the middle is off, and the third option is independent power on. I'm sure a lot of people do something similar to this. I just never have until now.


I like that idea.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

lashlee said:


> Intrigued at the modular Pioneer...could make some installs much easier.
> 
> Good job on the rest of the install!


Pioneer has another modular unit, the DMH-C5500NEX. It has an 8" capacitive screen and looks sweet. Too big for my application but could be great for other installs. Pioneer and metra are supposed to be making install kits for these HU's.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I just installed a Nav-TV Zen A2B in an 18 Raptor. It is specifically for Ford vehicles with the B&O and Revel audio systems. It comes with a pair of plugs for power and Can bus respectively. Not only was the CAN bus plug wired backwards, it was also wired upside down, resulting in 2 calls to tech support where I was essentially told that "That happens." Before we sorted that out, the radio would say Audio Off and would not allow you to turn it on. Or it would switch back and forth between radio and off every 1 sec.

Jay


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like they need to step up their quality control. I would probably have gone the NavTv route if they sold one for my vehicle. I was told they have a modified version in a 19 Edge but the firmware is still buggy.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally posting some more progress pics! 

Here's the second sub installed. THanks jerry. 
I'll echo what others have said about these subs. They sound great. Clean, transparent, accurate etc.  I'm glad I got two.










Built a new cargo floor with steel mesh for the subs and amps.



















Kicks are done and these ZR800's are sounding awesome! It's finally nice not having to deal with any rattles, resonance or vibrations associated mounting big midbass like these in the doors. I have ran these JL's in different car doors and they are a lot of work to try to tame and was still not achievable to this level. 
The pods are bolted down in multiple places, with about a brick of duct seal pressed in around the baffle in the nooks and crannies. They woofers are vented to the outside and the pods were made so they would press seal against the carpet / insulation when bolted down. 
Very happy with the super clean midbass with this setup.











I was able to retain the drivers side factory kick trim panel without any significant modification other than trimming it to fit around the new kick pods. The hood release was relocated forward toward the seat about an inch and up about an inch. 
There is still a good amount of foot room next to the pod and I built a little foot rest platform underneath the carpet.











Can't really tell but the floor mat is actually cut and tucked under the lip of the pod. I need to find somebody that can sew the edges that I cut.










Next, I finished the sail pods for the mids and tweets. I spent a bit of time aiming the speakers, trying different positions and angles. I was hoping to integrate the GB10 tweeter into the pods but it wasn't going to happen without making them larger than I wanted. So instead, I went with the smaller Dayton ND16FA tweeter. 
I wanted to keep the pods on the smaller side so they would integrate better with the interior. I am guessing they are about .5 L sealed. 
I took advantage of an existing 10mm bolt/nut behind the pods to secure them in place. 


































Here's a shot of the kicks and sail pods together.









That's pretty much it for now. I was able to spend a little bit of time tuning it with the RTA to throw a base target curve on, I like Jazzi's, and I am pleasantly surprised how good it sounds right out of the gate.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## mcgsxr (Jul 19, 2018)

Love the sub install, I have always wanted to do something in the spare well.

Those pods look really sano - really impressive how integrated they look.

Fitting those kicks in must sound amazing too.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Niebur3 said:


> Very nice!!!!





mcgsxr said:


> Love the sub install, I have always wanted to do something in the spare well.
> 
> Those pods look really sano - really impressive how integrated they look.
> 
> ...


Thx. It is crazy how much time & material it takes to do a build like this. I'm just a handy diy'er with a decent set of tools but I can see why the pros charge what the do.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Definitely a show vehicle,excellent workmanship.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> ‘19 Subaru “Big A” Ascent
> Wife - “Please leave the stereo alone!”












Lol.

Nice job on the sails, Gregers, I really like the unique shape.
Have you had any issues with the Pioneer modular screen? I know they had some issues with some of them and sort of pulled them back to repair/update them.

Jay


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> Lol.
> 
> Nice job on the sails, Gregers, I really like the unique shape.
> Have you had any issues with the Pioneer modular screen? I know they had some issues with some of them and sort of pulled them back to repair/update them.
> ...


The shape of the sail pods are interesting. Instead of just rounding the bottom of the pods I threw in some sharp lines and angles because I wanted to bring some of the lines from the door panels and dash to it. 

With Pioneer unit I initially had all sorts of random issues with it, including screen flicker but I figured out it was because of a poor ground. After I ran the ground wire back to the common distribution block all of the problems went away and it has been working great ever since. By the way I tested it with a DD-1 and there is zero distortion up to max volume, as should be expected. The HU / amps are extremely quiet with barely any noise floor. I need to put my ear close to a speaker to hear it.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

LBaudio said:


> Looking good!


Thx!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Definitely a show vehicle,excellent workmanship.


Thanks. I need to do beauty panel for the amps with some acrylic and led's.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Updates? I just got a 2019 Edge ST not going to go this far, but looks great!


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

awesome build! I didnt know those headunits exsisted !


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

How’s the Mmats amps working out? I’ve heard good reviews on them but not too many people run them. Install looks like it should sound amazing!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

ALL4SPL said:


> Updates? I just got a 2019 Edge ST not going to go this far, but looks great!


I don't have any updates. I took a break from audio to work on my Master's degree so I haven't done much of anything with the system since my last post. I still want to finish the bezel around the HU but otherwise I am happy with everything. I haven't needed to hook up my computer to tune anything in months. It sounds pretty awesome at low volume or loud. 
Congrats on the ST. I love mine.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

illnastyimpreza said:


> awesome build! I didnt know those headunits exsisted !


I picked up the HU as soon as it was available. It has been working pretty well so far, other than on occasion I need to toggle the rocker switch under the dash to get it to turn on. It may be the switch or wiring. One of these days I'll look into it.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

farfromovin said:


> How’s the Mmats amps working out? I’ve heard good reviews on them but not too many people run them. Install looks like it should sound amazing!


The Mmats have been treating me good. No complaints at all. In fact I don't even think about them, they just do their thing, which is what I want out of an amp. The system does sound like one would expect for the equipment and install.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Is that pic with the what looks like a vacuum where you ran your power wire? If so was there a grommet there or did you drill out a hole?


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I believe that grommet was already there, but do not hold me to it because I did install a few myself and don't remember if that was one of them. It's pretty easy to add one if you need to. It is a hollow cavity behind that wall and easy to get the wires to it. 
Do you have any plans to go aftermarket on the performance? I just picked up some H&R springs, which I will be installing when the weather warms up here, and will be doing the Livernois tune soon. Their 93 octane performance tune is good for about 400hp and 440 tq @3k rpm on pump gas. Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Nothing on performance just yet, but I am going to do audio starting with just adding a sub and amp, ill eventually move to adding better mids and highs and an amp for them.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have the LMS tuner on the way, supposedly the guys at Livernois have done more tweaking and the latest version has even more power! 
Do you know what sub / amp combo your doing? There's quite a bit of room under the rear floor once you pull the dividers out. I got a solid 1 cubic ft per sub with my enclosure. Also, in case you didn't know the stock battery in the ST is an AGM with a good charging system. I haven't found any reason to upgrade it yet.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

this is a really nice build. i wish i could run some eights in the kicks in my car i don't know if i got enough room in a 2018 altima.


----------



## fatstrat (Jul 12, 2019)

Awesome job ! Hope you are enjoying the fruits of your labor. Waiting for weather to break to embark on my own journey. Hope I have the patients skill that you possess.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

Very nice job! I have a ‘19 edge ST- I might have missed it but what did you do to get sjgnal off the factory HU? I’m putting an amp and sub in the back and was gonna use speaker level inputs off the factory sub to the amp. 

Im using the styrofoam inserts around the spare tire (mine has one) to put the amp and epicenter in. The sub box will go on top and I’m trying to figure out how to cool the amp.










thanks for sharing- your pic and comment about the power wire should help a lot. I’ve been having a hell of a time figuring out how to get through the firewall!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I pulled the power-on lead from one of the fuses in the car. I don't recall which one so I will need to look. I found the best way to route the amp power wire through the firewall was behind the battery. I don't recall the exact location but if you pull out the battery you should see a grommet or a place to install one somewhere back there.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

That reminds me I'll need to get trigger power straightened out as well- thanks!. I was actually asking about the signal from the head unit- how did you feed that into your amps? Are there RCA pre-outs on the back of the head unit like aftermarket stereos?


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

You may have missed it, but I installed an aftermarket Pioneer HU. The HU is modular which allowed me to install the box with the electronics under the passenger seat and screen in the center console. As far as I know there is no way to get a full clean signal from the factory HU. I know that Nav-TV was working on something but it has not be released, so your probably going to have pull the signal from the factory sub or maybe one of the other speakers.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

Ahh I do remember.. I’m not sure why I thought you were still using the factory head unit. I miss the bad old days where you could splice 11-12 wires together and boom, tunes!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I checked with the folks at Nav-TV again, it's been about a year, and although they still don't have it listed on their site, they said that their Zen audio device works good with the 2019+ Edge. I ordered one and will have it in a day or two. If i have the time I will install it by next weekend.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

As soon as I force myself to set aside some time I am going to try to find a power wire location in the firewall and thats all thats keeping me from starting, I am going to use a AC LC2-I with the factory subwires as input. I have an Incriminator IA20.1 from my previous car just not sure I need/want that much power. Still not sure on what I am doing with subs, thought about doing 4 6.5" subs under the rear cover and making a new cover.

Heres a picture of the new wheels and tires I got recently.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

I like the wheels! Yeah the power run has been my biggest issue- it's tough to find a spot but gregerst22 had some good ideas about checking behind the battery. I'm putting in a Hifonics Brutus BRX3016.1D mated to a SKAR EVL-15 in a ported box that I had in my BMW. I'm a bit concerned about the stock electrical system but a new alternator isn't really in the cards right now- one step at a time. I'm hoping the fact that the entire space is open unlike when it was in my trunk will make it perform even better!

This is a somewhat messy mock up of where the amp and Epicenter will go. I don't have the amp sitting on the mounting screws and standoffs here but that should allow some airflow around all the gear. 4x 120mm fans totaling about 500CFM should help keep things cool in there!









Send pics when you get it all put in!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice wheels ALL4SPL, They look good! are they 20's or 21's? There's another spot to run the amp wire on the passenger side firewall. Here's a link to the fordedge forum where somebody posted the details. 2019 Edge ST amplifier install


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

They are 20's I didnt want to go over 20inch on the wheels as 22s require 35 series tires...


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't think you will have any problem running that amp off of the stock system. The alternator and AGM battery in the ST is pretty good. 
I think I would consider putting the fan next to the amp, so that it is blowing air toward the back seat. There seems to be a lot of empty space back in that area for heat to dissipate. Having the fan next to the amp would be more efficient and you may only need one. Just a thought.



IT_Guy said:


> I like the wheels! Yeah the power run has been my biggest issue- it's tough to find a spot but gregerst22 had some good ideas about checking behind the battery. I'm putting in a Hifonics Brutus BRX3016.1D mated to a SKAR EVL-15 in a ported box that I had in my BMW. I'm a bit concerned about the stock electrical system but a new alternator isn't really in the cards right now- one step at a time. I'm hoping the fact that the entire space is open unlike when it was in my trunk will make it perform even better!
> 
> This is a somewhat messy mock up of where the amp and Epicenter will go. I don't have the amp sitting on the mounting screws and standoffs here but that should allow some airflow around all the gear. 4x 120mm fans totaling about 500CFM should help keep things cool in there!
> View attachment 264308
> ...


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

gregerst22 said:


> I don't think you will have any problem running that amp off of the stock system. The alternator and AGM battery in the ST is pretty good.
> I think I would consider putting the fan next to the amp, so that it is blowing air toward the back seat. There seems to be a lot of empty space back in that area for heat to dissipate. Having the fan next to the amp would be more efficient and you may only need one. Just a thought.


gregerst22 - thanks for the info. I plan on putting a thermistor on the amp and measuring the temp during daily use. I just need to find a cheap one that I can wire up to the driver area so I can see it.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just wanted to post an update on the ZEN AUDIO DSP12A-A2B unit from NAV-TV. I have been using it for just over a week in the Edge and it's been great so far. I am running the front L+R rca channels from the Zen to the Helix DSP. The signal seems clean with a low noise floor. As far as sound quality I really don't notice a difference between it and the Pioneer HU that I was using. It also provides a remote turn on lead for the dsp / amps. The minor issues I see so far are, is it takes a little longer for car tones / alerts to be available. For example, if I turn on the car and start backing up right away, the audio for the rear sensor's may not be audible. It may be because my aftermarket gear doesn't start as fast the oem amp did. I also noticed that I don' t hear the tones for rear cross traffic alerts. But it may because the mix settings for tones / alerts in the Zen configuration need to be adjusted. This weekend I'm going to look into it further.
Even though the NAV-TV website doesn't officially advertise a compatible Zen unit for the 2019+ Ford Edge it seems to be working great, and overall and I'm pretty happy with it. It is not cheap, but currently it may be the easiest way to get a flat full range or sub signal from the OEM Sync3 system to your after market equipment. If anybody is interested I would recommend talking to Tony at NAV-TV he seems to be very knowledgeable when it comes to using Zen in our vehicles.


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool! Is your factory headunit/system Sony or B&O? I was looking for a unit like this for my OEM Sony headunit in my 2017 Ford Fusion. I was only able to find this unit by Metra.

Just curious. Thanks.






AX-DSP-A2B1 | Axxess Integrate


Ford 2017 A2B Data Interface w/Amp Bypass Harness and DSP



axxessinterfaces.com







gregerst22 said:


> Just wanted to post an update on the ZEN AUDIO DSP12A-A2B unit from NAV-TV. I have been using it for just over a week in the Edge and it's been great so far. I am running the front L+R rca channels from the Zen to the Helix DSP. The signal seems clean with a low noise floor. As far as sound quality I really don't notice a difference between it and the Pioneer HU that I was using. It also provides a remote turn on lead for the dsp / amps. The minor issues I see so far are, is it takes a little longer for car tones / alerts to be available. For example, if I turn on the car and start backing up right away, the audio for the rear sensor's may not be audible. It may be because my aftermarket gear doesn't start as fast the oem amp did. I also noticed that I don' t hear the tones for rear cross traffic alerts. But it may because the mix settings for tones / alerts in the Zen configuration need to be adjusted. This weekend I'm going to look into it further.
> Even though the NAV-TV website doesn't officially advertise a compatible Zen unit for the 2019+ Ford Edge it seems to be working great, and overall and I'm pretty happy with it. It is not cheap, but currently it may be the easiest way to get a flat full range or sub signal from the OEM Sync3 system to your after market equipment. If anybody is interested I would recommend talking to Tony at NAV-TV he seems to be very knowledgeable when it comes to using Zen in our vehicles.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

In the 2019 Edge it's the B&O system. PAC Amp pro has a unit for the Sony system in the 2017 Edge, I would think it would work in the Fusion unless they changed something.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Any tips on how the center console comes out, I want to wrap mine but I also don't want to break it trying to take it out blind.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, it's fairly easy once you know how to do it. First the two black side trim pieces that run the length of the console pull out. One on each side of console. Then the top cover piece with the cup holders pulls up. next the two silver trim pieces around the cubby.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

Does anyone know what the module in this picture is for? I’m thinking of relocating it but want to make sure I don’t wreck anything.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I believe that is the internet modem for Wireless hotspot.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

This is a better photo of the stock location. Internet modem you say?


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Yep TCU telematics control unit you can relocate it I would say without issues. Just be sure not to damaged the antenna connectors, replacing an antenna wire ain't easy or cheap.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

THX0849 said:


> Yep TCU telematics control unit you can relocate it I would say without issues. Just be sure not to damaged the antenna connectors, replacing an antenna wire ain't easy or cheap.


thanks for the confirmation! I’m gonna put it under the back row seats so I can repurpose that area for a fan duct to cool the amp and epicenter going into the foam storage tray. This is a mock up with 4 120mm fans added in strategic locations. Should be nearly 500CFM of air movement I hope it stays cool.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

Does anyone know if any of the wires for the subwoofer are easily accessible with the styrofoam and deck lid out? I’d like to avoid digging into the panels if possible


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

So I got the panel off, now just trying to figure out which wires I should use for signal from sub into epicenter+. I’m guessing this is sending both channels to the sub... not sure why...


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Pm'd you, probably a dual voicecoil


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

IT_Guy said:


> So I got the panel off, now just trying to figure out which wires I should use for signal from sub into epicenter+. I’m guessing this is sending both channels to the sub... not sure why...
> View attachment 269346
> View attachment 269346


 As it happens I just finished my subwoofer addition in my ST and I have this info for you. 

Purple/Blue is Positive and Yellow Blue is Negative for Coil #1. Yellow/Purple is Positive and Green/Blue is Negative for Coil #2.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

ALL4SPL said:


> As it happens I just finished my subwoofer addition in my ST and I have this info for you.
> 
> Purple/Blue is Positive and Yellow Blue is Negative for Coil #1. Yellow/Purple is Positive and Green/Blue is Negative for Coil #2.


Thanks you both gave me the info I needed! ALL4SPL what did you use for remote turn on (trigger) for your amp? I saw a youtube video where the guy used fuse 29 under the hood but that fuse is unused. His install looked a little shady....


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Since I used an LC2i it has the ability to provide remote turn on for amps so I did not have to tap remote power at all.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

I assume you used the auto signal sensing feature to turn the systems on?


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Correct the LC2i senses the audio signal from the factory taps, then turns on and will output a remote turn on signal for amps.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

Have you found that to be reliable? It doesn't turn off in the middle of a quiet passage does it? I recall trying that before but it was mixed results. I have the remote wire ran from the engine compartment already so I'll probably try to locate a fuse that's switched but these days it's hard to find one with how smart the cars are.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

I have used the LC2i in previous installs and now in my Edge I have never had it turn off so to speak after the vehicle is turned on.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

Cool- I have that as a fallback then.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

So I found a fuse that’s switched. Fuse #3 (Rear wiper. Rain sensor Rear washer pump relay coil.). See picture for location.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

So I made a discovery today that had been driving me nuts. I noticed a low humming noise coming from the sub. The crazy thing is it only happened when all the doors are closed and only then. 
Turns out it appears to be the active noise canceling system. Now I just need to disconnect the rear microphone and see if that gets rid of it.


----------



## IT_Guy (Mar 22, 2020)

Has anyone here found a suitable high output alternator (300amps or so) that fits the 2019 Edge ST?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful ST! Nice build! I like the blue 1 too. I plan on getting a 2018-2020 F150 SuperCrew V8 2wd in that color blue.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Installed h&r springs a couple weeks ago. Also have the Livernois tune.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

LOVE the drop


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone happen to know the impedance of the factory speakers (tweeters/mids) in each front/rear door, I want to upgrade but not amplify (yet) and I do not want to overwork the factory amp.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

ALL4SPL said:


> Anyone happen to know the impedance of the factory speakers (tweeters/mids) in each front/rear door, I want to upgrade but not amplify (yet) and I do not want to overwork the factory amp.


Crutchfield lists 4 ohm speakers as drop in replacements in the doors of a 2019 Edge.


----------



## TwinTwistedLightning (Feb 6, 2021)

JayinMI said:


> I just installed a Nav-TV Zen A2B in an 18 Raptor. It is specifically for Ford vehicles with the B&O and Revel audio systems. It comes with a pair of plugs for power and Can bus respectively. Not only was the CAN bus plug wired backwards, it was also wired upside down, resulting in 2 calls to tech support where I was essentially told that "That happens." Before we sorted that out, the radio would say Audio Off and would not allow you to turn it on. Or it would switch back and forth between radio and off every 1 sec.
> 
> Jay


I know this is an old thread but recently had a NAV-tv A2B installed in my 2018 fusion. Shop said they spoke with Zen and they said it would work with the Sony system. Having the same issue as well as a few others but the on/off defaulting to radio sounds the same as yours. When it happens though I’m also getting a loud popping from the speakers. Did yours do this as well?


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

gregerst22 said:


> Just wanted to post an update on the ZEN AUDIO DSP12A-A2B unit from NAV-TV. I have been using it for just over a week in the Edge and it's been great so far. I am running the front L+R rca channels from the Zen to the Helix DSP. The signal seems clean with a low noise floor. As far as sound quality I really don't notice a difference between it and the Pioneer HU that I was using. It also provides a remote turn on lead for the dsp / amps. The minor issues I see so far are, is it takes a little longer for car tones / alerts to be available. For example, if I turn on the car and start backing up right away, the audio for the rear sensor's may not be audible. It may be because my aftermarket gear doesn't start as fast the oem amp did. I also noticed that I don' t hear the tones for rear cross traffic alerts. But it may because the mix settings for tones / alerts in the Zen configuration need to be adjusted. This weekend I'm going to look into it further.
> Even though the NAV-TV website doesn't officially advertise a compatible Zen unit for the 2019+ Ford Edge it seems to be working great, and overall and I'm pretty happy with it. It is not cheap, but currently it may be the easiest way to get a flat full range or sub signal from the OEM Sync3 system to your after market equipment. If anybody is interested I would recommend talking to Tony at NAV-TV he seems to be very knowledgeable when it comes to using Zen in our vehicles.



Any update to this, I am at a point of either going hog wild or trading this ST in for something else. What I want to do is replace the front door speakers (mid and tweet) same for rear doors use a 4 ch amp, probably a dsp also I want it to be trouble free as possible. I have heard if you do something like an Audio Control LC6i while it gets you output its not as clean and a resistive load needs to be on each factory amp speaker connection on the factory amp. I am wanting to like I said keep the signal clean and avoid doing resistors on the factory amp.

While the LC6i and resistors would be cheaper not sure it would accomplish what I want. Or could it?


----------

